# need help with baitcasters



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i dont understand how to fish a baitcaster. i know how to flip because i cant cast very far but pitching, cranking, swimbaiting, frogging,ect. is really hard for me to do. i have a discontinued browning and i would really like to use it. looks like a nice reel but sucks cause it dont cast. any opinions?


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

with baitcasters, if you only have one, youll have to adjust it for each different type of lure you tie on. what it sounds like is that the brakes and the tensioner arnt set to each lure which will cause it to not cast the different types of lures, the basic set up to get the baitcaster tuned for each type of lure is:

1. turn the brakes to 0 setting
2. tension knob tighten, usually located close to the real handle
3. hold rod at 45 degree angle relative to yourself standing
4. press the button, the lure wont fall
5. very slowly start turning the tension knob till the lure slowly begins to fall, at this point when the lure hits the ground you want your spool to stop when the lure stops.
6. when practice casting, this is where you start applying the brakes, tune the breaks to releive birds nest from happening, especially when casting in windy condtions. also remember the lighter the lure the harder it is to cast them with a baitcaster, this is why you see alot of pro's throwing light lures with spinning equipment, it just causes major problems with baitcasters.

From here on out experiment with the brakes and the tension knob to get it to where you feel the most comfortable to your fishing style, everyone is different but that is the basic setup base line for all baitcasters, if the baitcaster is still having problems casting it could be a internal problem with the bearings or gears and should be cleaned or repaired. its also a good idea to have multiple baitcasters with different setups for different conditions of fishing. that way your not having to readjust your baitcaster everytime you switch out lures.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I am in Ellet and can give you some guidance. As you are 14, I would prefer to do this in the presence of one of your parents. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Leeabu, I'm 28 and would like some guidance with baitcasters!!! And no my mother wouldn't want to watch! I'm also in ellot.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

PM me. I should be free this weekend if you want to stop by. And your mother is welcome.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

they are a pain until you know how to work them. I got a lot of my info from bassresources.com and a few other articles online.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Also, some problems with casting could come from the line you have spooled up. Light line can be a pain since it fly's off so easily. I used 17lb. and up until I got comfortable using my thumb to break the speed of the spool. Good Luck, with some practice you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

The best place to learn a baitcaster is in your backyard! If you try to learn at the lake when you are trying to fish, it will just ruin your day! Just get a heavy weight (half ounce) and start tossing it around, avoid hooks, because they snag in the grass. Trust me, my neighbors probably think I am a goof, I still "practice fish" in my yard. These other guys posted some great stuff- learn how to set your reel, and the rest is just in the mechanics of it. Have fun!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Once you get the reel adjusted properly remember that the whole key to casting is to use your wrist not your arm.

Try this trick...
If your casting with your right hand use your left arm to hold your right elbow tight against your side. This will give you no choice but to use your wrist. 

Proper reel adjustment, thumbing the spool and using the wrist, that's all there is to mastering the baitcaster!


----------



## Cabin Fever Lures (Jan 14, 2009)

Learning a baitcaster is very rewarding, even though it is difficult in the beginning. I was partially taught by one of the sales guys where I bought my first baitcaster, and by a friend of mine. I've found this to be the easiest way to do it.

1. Set your spool tension. Locate the spool tension knob, which is normally on the side with the handle and star drag. Once you have, reel your bait to about 4" from the tip of your rod, and hold the rod at a 45 degree angle from the ground. release the reel, and let the bait freefall. (If it's falling fast, make sure you stop it before it hits the ground). If the bait is falling too fast, tighten the spool tension knob. If the bait isn't falling at all, loosen it. A general rule is the bait should take about 5 seconds to get to the ground. But when I help baitcaster newbies, I tell them to tighten it so the bait doesn't fall, but will slowly with the little shake of the rod.

I normally do this whenever I switch lures that have a big different is weight.

2. The brakes. I don't know which browning has, but you'll either have Centrifugal brakes, or magnetic. I haven't fished much with centrifugal brakes, but from what I have, I prefer magnetic.

If you have magnetic, you'll most likely have a little dial on the opposite side of the reel as the handle. On Daiwa's it go from 0-10, on some reels it going from min to max. I'd start with the brakes on 70%. No about 7 on a 0-10 reel, and eyeball it on a different one.

If you have centrifugal brakes, you most likely have to open the reel up to change the brake settings. When you open the reel, you'll see six "pins". They look different in different reels, but it's basically its the same. Either the pins will have a little sleeve like thing over them, or they'll just be little plastic knobs (for lack of a better word), like on BPS reels w/ centrifugal brakes. Anyways, remember when you set the brakes, it has to be symetrical [sp?]. So if you turn one on, the one opposite has to be on. For these, I'd start with four of them on, two off. So you can have 6, 4, 2, or 0 on. Well you can actuall yuse three, but we won't worry about that for now. To turn the brake on, you simple push the sleeve or the knob out, it should click and move freely. To turn them off, simply push it back in, again, it should click and shouldn't move. A good way to remember this is, "I Fish _often_" often sounds like Off + in. So th brakes are off, when they are pushed in.  Remember to make sure the sleeves of the reel aren't sticking out too much when you replace the side cover of the reel.

3. Your thumb is very important in baitcasting. Yes, you can turn the brakes up all the way and not use your thumb, but this will make it a lot harder later, trust me. Use your thumb to slow down the speeed of the spool so it doesn't spin too fast. Especially when the lures it getting close to the water.

4. As you get better, you can slowly lessen up on the brakes. I'd turn the brakes down a notch (on the magnetic) and cast until I could do it with no backlashes, then I;d turn it down again. but as a beginner, and even when you get better, ALWAYS turn the brakes up a bit when fishing in windy conditions, I learned this the hard way...

Hope this helps.

-CFL


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

http://www.fishing-tackle-repair.com/education/baitcaster-setup-101.html


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

You've gotten some good advise. Once you learn how to use one you will appreciate the ease of it.

Word of warning! If fishing from shore, make sure your lure isn't hooked on anything behind you before giving the ol' homerun cast. You might just get a back-lash of biblical proportions!!! Not that it's ever happened to me. LOL!


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

I got a lot of helpful information from this website
http://www.fishing-tackle-repair.com/education/baitcaster-setup-101.html


----------

